# Worried UK nurse..BC and SEC assessments for Nurses



## Tkaur81 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello everybody

I'm new to this site, and I am glad I came across it : ) I'm currently a British RN in the UK, have received my permission to land letter for Canada and am aiming to move out to Vancouver BC at the end of the year. Can any fellow UK nurses in BC help me please? I'm rather anxious and worried about these new SEC assessments us internationally educated nurses have to take. They sound really really difficult...Im only Adult trained in the UK as a nurse and have no experience with obs/gynae/paeds etc.. I'm pretty scared about taking this assessment...what can I expect and is there any way I can prepare for them? I'm still awaiting my letter from the CRNBC to say which SEC I will need to take...  

Hope someone can be of help please

Thankyou

tina


----------

